# Help identifying kanji / steel



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Knife is a Matsubara Hamono - made by Katsuto Tanaka. Was bought as a Blue #2 knife according to vendor, but also, most Matsubara Nashiji you'll see online are supposed to be Blue #2.

I've been told that the kanji on the left side of the blade seems to be the one for Gingami #3.

Pictures here - any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 10, 2020)

Right: [Too stylized for me to read]
Left: Ginsan
Box: Japanese-style Kitchen Knife


----------



## TRPV4 (Jun 10, 2020)

kanji says ginsan


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Starting from there... has it ever happened before that a maker uses the Ginsan kanji if the core isn't made out of it?


----------



## TRPV4 (Jun 10, 2020)

not likely. Contact the vendor. does the core patina? if not, then it’s not blue 2


----------



## KenHash (Jun 10, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Knife is a Matsubara Hamono - made by Katsuto Tanaka. Was bought as a Blue #2 knife according to vendor, but also, most Matsubara Nashiji you'll see online are supposed to be Blue #2.
> I've been told that the kanji on the left side of the blade seems to be the one for Gingami #3.
> Pictures here - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks folks!



Right side of blade says Matsubara Shu (might be read as Makoto) Saku 松原　周 作
Left side is Ginsan 銀三　literally "Silver No.3"
Never heard of Ginsan used as Jigane, or any maker putting any steel other than the Hagane on the blade.
I would assume that is the core.


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Right side of blade says Matsubara Shu (might be read as Makoto) Saku 松原　周 作
> Left side is Ginsan 銀三　literally "Silver No.3"
> Never heard of Ginsan used as Jigane, or any maker putting any steel other than the Hagane on the blade.
> I would assume that is the core.



Saku means "made by" I think... What does Shu/Makoto means?

Does the box say anything more?

Thanks really.



TRPV4 said:


> not likely. Contact the vendor. does the core patina? if not, then it’s not blue 2



Vendor will be contacted, obviously, as soon as I think I've gathered all info I can beforehand. I'm actually pleased with the error but... not saying I'm not going to make it work my way if I can.


----------



## KenHash (Jun 10, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Saku means "made by" I think... What does Shu/Makoto means?
> Does the box say anything more?
> Thanks really.



In Japanese names are written Last Name First, then the First Name. So Matsubara is the last name, and Shu (or Makoto) is the first name. Kanji characters can be read different ways so that's why I can't tell if it's "shu" or "makoto".
Saku 作 does indicate "made by" or "maker". The name could be an individual knife maker or more commonly a brand name used by a manufacturer or vendor.

In 90% of cases the box is generic and doesn't give much info about the knife. Often there is a white sticker on the end side that may show the knife type blade length, sometimes steel type. But this not always the case. But your box has the knife name on it.

Your box says (Right to left) 和包丁　Wabouchou -Japanese cooking knife
肥前　Hizen - this is the old (ancient) name for the area in Japan that is now Nagasaki Pefecture. You can google Hizen Province to see a map.

Then it says what it says in the blade Matsubara Shu (or Makoto) Saku 松原　周　作


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

I never would have thought two years ago that starting to cook a lot and loving it would end up with me wanting to learn Japanese... 

Thank you very much for taking the time!


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh if I can allow my curiosity a last question: couldn’t the Shu/Makoto be somehow related to the « Hamono » descriptive? I never saw another name is why I ask... then again I may not have looked for it. Also because Matsubara in this instance is not a person’s name but the location rather, if I’m correct.


----------



## KenHash (Jun 10, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> couldn’t the Shu/Makoto be somehow related to the « Hamono » descriptive? I never saw another name is why I ask... then again I may not have looked for it. Also because Matsubara in this instance is not a person’s name but the location rather, if I’m correct.



No. If it did I would tell you. I'm not making guesses here, I can read what's on the knife and box.
Most knives only have a Last name followed by Saku, but there is no set rule. Some knives have just a First name followed by saku. Your knife happens to have a Last name and first name.
The box says Echizen. That is the location. That is a geographical place.
Matsubara is a last name. It may be a place as well, but in this case it is a Last Name.
Shu (or Makoto) is a First Name.


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Wasn't implying you were making guesses at all. Just a curioso - from your info I need to investigate a bit further into this branding is all. May shed some light on those names.


----------



## KenHash (Jun 10, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Wasn't implying you were making guesses at all. Just a curioso - from your info I need to investigate a bit further into this branding is all. May shed some light on those names.



The maker is as you say Katsuhito Tanaka, 4th generation owner of Matsubara Houchou-Tanaka Kama Kougyou.
Website is here but not in English.


長崎県伝統的工芸品-松原包丁-田中鎌工業


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the help sir!


----------



## KenHash (Jun 10, 2020)

You are very welcome.


----------



## VincentBeek (Jul 26, 2020)

@ModRQC did you manage to resolve your questions? Apart from the steel confusion, did you like the knife? How about grind, thin behind the edge and fit & finish are they worth the money?


----------



## ModRQC (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep @KenHash answered them thoroughly. 

Ginsan was a steel I wanted to try very much, and I already had Blue 2 so in the end I was pretty happy about the mistake.

Knife is fantastic, very thin behind the edge, had a decent edge OOTB, and gets a tremendous one with light touches on the stones from time to time. I didn’t see any need to sharpen it as of yet - and I can’t see why I would in the foreseeable future as long as I keep maintaining it.


----------

